# Moving to a new house and new baby



## Bkhollan (Aug 18, 2009)

I have almost a 2 yr old golden named Bella that I have had since she was around 9 weeks ago. She is a very loving and caring dog. She was a breeze to train to go "potty" outside and all her basic commands. She can be left alone in the house without any worry of her doing damage or going potty inside. She behaves pretty much exactly how you would want a dog to behave with training. 

First question is how can I make the adjustment to moving into a new house easier on her? I know with time she will get use to it, but she seems very scared about being in this new house and being left alone. At my old house, she would never want to see me go, but she didn't whine when I left. When I do come home (gone around an hour or two), she goes crazy like she hasn't seen me in ages. She normally would get excited, but nothing like this. I have been taking her for multiple 30+ minute walks each day to get her use to the new neighborhood which she loves, but I was wondering if anyone had any other tips to help make her more comfortable? I dont want to baby her to much because I know it will just make it harder for the both of us in the long run.

The second concern is more of my partners. We have a 4 month old baby girl that will be crawling soon. Ashley is worried about the pet hair being all over the baby when she gets to this stage. In my old house, the carpet would still would have dog hair left over even after vacuuming. I will admit, I don't have the highest quality vacuum but it always did seem to pickup a lot of hair. I believe this is the biggest reason for her concern. With the recent move, she wants me to keep Bella restricted from certain rooms of the house to help keep the floor clean of dog hair as much as possible. Our house has a lot of hardwood flooring (~ 2/3 hardwood), so I am fine with keeping her restricted to the hardwood flooring portion of the house. I am just wondering if anyone has any tips on dealing with a new baby and the shedding of a Golden? I tried to convince her that hardwood is a lot easier to clean up than carpet and would get a lot more of the hair, but I believe that will have to be proven. I believe once Farrah starts walking and stops crawling, Ashley will not be as concerned with this issue...

Bella is passed out by the side of my chair. She is so darn cute, it makes me want another one! Maybe one day in the future...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmm great questions! I will be watching this thread as I will be moving next year.. when Joey is two.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

We removed the last of our rugs and have found that the hair 'floats around' more then when we had area rugs. :-( 
I am facing the same concerns with a 'yet-to-be-born, anxiously-awaited, due-any-day', grandson. Between both sets of grandparents there are FIVE dogs - there is no doubt about it, 'Baby Jack' will be wearing his share of fur... Personal experience with my nephews and guest children is that even when they are past the crawling stage...they love to be on the floor with the dogs...
Some clothing picks up and holds hair LIKE CRAZY...other fabrics dont....so part of the plan is to have some dog-friendly 'play-clothes' here so I can quick change the baby if need be into more dog friendly outfits.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When our daughter was a baby we had a dog (non golden), when our granddaughter was a baby (she lives here) we had/have a dog (golden). I never remember dog hair-on-the-baby being a problem even when crawling.

Keep your dog clean & brushed, keep your floors clean and vacuumed. 

FWIW, studies show that children raised in home with pets have less allergies.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My dog is about 2.5 years old and she has lived in 3 houses now and will be soon moving into a 4th. The first time she moved she spent a lot of time crying for the first few weeks. She would lay by the front door (even when I was home!) and cry.

But... a few weeks later she calmed down and the behavior stopped. The second time we moved she really had no issue - she seemed totally fine. So I betcha after a while Bella will be totally at ease in her new house. Just don't act like anything is wrong or weird.

As for the dog hair... Invest in a Dyson Animal if you can afford it. I can not BELIEVE how much dog hair that thing picks up!! The first time I used it I was horrified at how much fur I picked up in a single room. It's incredible.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

We moved last summer, when Mia was a bit over 1 and a half. It didn't affect her at all. Again, we're really lucky with her. She's a real angel! She adapts to pretty much anything! She's SUCH A GREAT DOG!


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe Bella had little strange still about the your new place. Give her sometime to adopt your new neighborhood, maybe a week or 2 she will be get used to it. Just practice taking her out for a walk. That would be a big help for her


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I don't think restricting the dog will eliminate Golden hair from finding the carpet. It floats on the air currents and goes where it wants. That said, a little fur won't hurt a baby. I think there is some new scientific evidence that keeping things too clean actually doesn't let the babies antibodies develop. Now, being a mom and grandmom I understand wanting to be careful around the baby and a baby and any dog, no matter how well trained, should not be left alone together.


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ian'sgran said:


> I don't think restricting the dog will eliminate Golden hair from finding the carpet. It floats on the air currents and goes where it wants. That said, a little fur won't hurt a baby. I think there is some new scientific evidence that keeping things too clean actually doesn't let the babies antibodies develop. Now, being a mom and grandmom I understand wanting to be careful around the baby and a baby and any dog, no matter how well trained, should not be left alone together.



I totally agree with you..


----------

